# Had a Chance, But Let Him Go : - )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I was out at my shooting spot this am, and it was cold and windy as heck. Testing out Green Dub Dub and 3060 using some 7/16 steel that I picked up just to shoot and could be used on light game -rodents.

(it weighs ~ the same as 5/8" marbles and 3/4" jawbreakers but keeps it's energy over twice of marbles because of its much smaller diameter) .

Well I round a corner, and what pops up , Mr. Cotton Tail ... cute little sucker, maybe 10 feet away .. he was mine, he just stopped.

Well first of all, it is illegal as heck to shoot rabbits with a sling in California, and second of all, what would I do with him, I'm not in the mood for gutting and cleaning Mr Bunny. I could have gotten away with it, there is no body around, but why ? to kill something just to kill it for no reason ... no, that is not morally right.

Don't for one moment think that I'm a bunny hugging anti hunter, I am JUST THE OPPOSITE, but to kill for no reason is wrong. If he was a ground squirrel that are considered rodents and are pest, that is a different matter all together, the govt. comes in at times and poisons them, farmers want them removed and I'm right next to farmland, as a matter of fact, sheep are out grazing in the pasture a few 100 yds away.

So I left him alone and did some stump shooting, shot very well as the patch over my right eye on the glasses makes my shooting from "in the neighborhood" to "right there", here is a updated pic of my shooting glasses:









wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thats a good thing that you didnt break the law, but on the other hand i would have taken the shot and just take the back legs and the back meat if i wasent in the mood for gutting, thats 80% of the meat and no need for gutting.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Im curious as to the function of the patch on your shooting glasses, how does it work?

I respect that decision too :wave:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> Thats a good thing that you didnt break the law, but on the other hand i would have taken the shot and just take the back legs and the back meat if i wasent in the mood for gutting, thats 80% of the meat and no need for gutting.


You get caught by some chance, and you are going to jail, it is a felony, I would lose my gun rights etc, etc, etc ... Is it worth it ... to you maybe, but not to me ! Remember, I live in California, they are *VERY,* *VERY* tough on this type of thing !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

RUBEN_CO said:


> Im curious as to the function of the patch on your shooting glasses, how does it work?
> 
> I respect that decision too :wave:


Being I'm right eye dominate and I shoot with my right hand, my rt eye is at a cross with my left (parallax) as I'm pulling on the left side.

With the patch it blocks my right eye from seeing the target so my aiming eye is now directly under the bands and aiming at the target, I do not have the parallax I used to get if I was not very, very careful.

My accuracy has gone from OK, around the target and hitting sometimes, to I'm right there and hitting most of the time, and when I miss, the misses are small. I could do this before but it took a conscience effort to close my right eye as I was pulling back, and sometimes I would let it slide, and so my accuracy slid too ;- ) Remember, I'm shooting most of the time at 30-40 yards, closer to 40+. I had a 2-3ft zone I was in most of the time sometimes smaller, now in general it is less then a foot, with lots of hits, I'm very pleased.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wise move, wll. If there is no good reason to kill it, then why do it???

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You do not need to drive every nail jus' coz you got a hammer. Respect.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a good thing that you didnt break the law, but on the other hand i would have taken the shot and just take the back legs and the back meat if i wasent in the mood for gutting, thats 80% of the meat and no need for gutting.
> ...


I might do it if i know i in the middle of no-where, but if there is a chance theres someone around then sure i wouldn't shoot it !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


Our Police are everywhere in the desert, they ride dirt bikes and you never know where they are, yes, they are pretty quiet.

I have also been fishing and from out of nowhere comes Fish and Game to check tags, and they have been watching. Granted I'm not in a populated hunting area, but still for me "NO WAY".

And again, what was I do do with him, I'm not in the mind set to clean any game, so I would have killed him and left him there, is that right ????, no way, not in a million years.

Like I mentioned, I hunt, and I used to hunt a lot ... will get back to it when I have the time and business settles down a bit.

BTW: Zippo, I'm not on your case, I'm just stating my view and I hope you understand that :- )

wll


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

wll said:


> RUBEN_CO said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious as to the function of the patch on your shooting glasses, how does it work?
> ...


Thanks for that explanation and 40 yards! I feel faint!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yer a man with heart, besides there's loads of meat in the super market. People ask if I still trout fly fish. Well, I haven't in years, dunno why really, it's sure fun. Buit I say, "I found a place where, guaranteed, every single time, I come out with three nice trout." "Where?" they ask. My answer, "The super market, 3 per package, gutted, cleaned, ready to fry up." They laugh, I eat.

I moved out of the nanny state to a free country...nuff said.

Pigeons fly all around the farm, light where they want, and yes eat my peas and beans. Do I shoot them? No. It wouldn't make any difference in the population and I like to see them fly around. They mate for life. Dunno if I'd want to make widows or widowers and am too lazy to pluck, clean and mess with them. I've got plenty of chicken from the lady who raises dandy foul across the valley to eat. But I do like pigeon (squab) roasted with herbs and spices and wine.

When I was a kid I'd shoot anything that moved, eat or not...anything...guns, sling shots, bow. I even trapped rabbits for the table. After the war I stopped hunting. It was fun while it lasted though. Now I just watch critters enjoy life. Like I do.

chuck


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

RUBEN_CO said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > RUBEN_CO said:
> ...


Ya, living in the desert, we are very open and you are in full view. The Joshua trees are well spaced with tumble weeds and such around. If something can see you they are gone. It is not like hunting in the hills with trees and places to hide for the animals, nope this is open.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Susi said:


> Yer a man with heart, besides there's loads of meat in the super market. People ask if I still trout fly fish. Well, I haven't in years, dunno why really, it's sure fun. Buit I say, "I found a place where, guaranteed, every single time, I come out with three nice trout." "Where?" they ask. My answer, "The super market, 3 per package, gutted, cleaned, ready to fry up." They laugh, I eat.
> 
> I moved out of the nanny state to a free country...nuff said.
> 
> ...


Very well said, I am pretty much the same. Used to hunt EVERY weekend when I was a kid, now just do shotgun bird hunting once in a great while but I do enjoy pig hunting, but have not done that for a few years either.

I have lots of varmint rifles, some of the best, but my lust for varmint hunting has seen better days, I just don't care like I used to.

We all change ;- )

Later,

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Change is good , right? ya I think so, for mine has a lot, I can relate to Susi , I also shot anything that came into view during my younger years, at that time I thought nothing of it, but now wish I had known better, change is good -

OK a question here instead of creating a new topic - I am Left eye dominate, so for archery I shoot left handed meaning I pull with my left hand holding the sling/bow with my right, now I do have issues when shooting with rifle/pistols because with those I shoot right handed, I'm somewhat Ambidextrous, throw with my left hand bat right handed...but can eat well with either hand 

sorry got carried away - so in shooting slingshots does it hold the same as archery? or is it the hand you hold the SS in that determines this? it seems I've read some others stating this or I misread which wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like to think that as we get older, we come to respect life more.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

nutthrower said:


> Change is good , right? ya I think so, for mine has a lot, I can relate to Susi , I also shot anything that came into view during my younger years, at that time I thought nothing of it, but now wish I had known better, change is good -
> OK a question here instead of creating a new topic - I am Left eye dominate, so for archery I shoot left handed meaning I pull with my left hand holding the sling/bow with my right, now I do have issues when shooting with rifle/pistols because with those I shoot right handed, I'm somewhat Ambidextrous, throw with my left hand bat right handed...but can eat well with either hand
> sorry got carried away - so in shooting slingshots does it hold the same as archery? or is it the hand you hold the SS in that determines this? it seems I've read some others stating this or I misread which wouldn't surprise me


It will be much like archery. You want your dominant eye to be over the stretched bands so you can sight along the bands. All this assumes you are an aimer and actually want to hit your target!!! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> Change is good , right? ya I think so, for mine has a lot, I can relate to Susi , I also shot anything that came into view during my younger years, at that time I thought nothing of it, but now wish I had known better, change is good -
> 
> OK a question here instead of creating a new topic - I am Left eye dominate, so for archery I shoot left handed meaning I pull with my left hand holding the sling/bow with my right, now I do have issues when shooting with rifle/pistols because with those I shoot right handed, I'm somewhat Ambidextrous, throw with my left hand bat right handed...but can eat well with either hand
> 
> sorry got carried away - so in shooting slingshots does it hold the same as archery? or is it the hand you hold the SS in that determines this? it seems I've read some others stating this or I misread which wouldn't surprise me


Sling shot is just like archery, I'm suppose to hold the sling in my left hand because I'm right eye dominate, that is why I need to cover up my rt eye when shooting

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> I like to think that as we get older, we come to respect life more.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles my friend, truer words were never spoken .. for sure my outlook on life is way different than it was 45 years ago !

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ok thanks guys - this is what I assumed so I must of misread the other threads -


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Good man. No need, no kill. simple enough. And if we all did what we did 40 yrs ago we'd all be in hopitals B)


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they only thing that needs to fear me these days are cans,when i was young i spent a lot of time hunting after my father died and i became a father ,something in me changed,i lost my thirst for the hunt and the kill,so many things have been hunted or killed in other ways to extinction,i don't look down or disagree in any way with people who hunt to feed themselves or their families at all i think that is a great thing to know and have the ability to do,but i think there is nothing that makes me angrier or sickened more than a person that kills just to kill,and people that cause pain or suffering for there amusement,if you are going to take a animals life do as quickly as possible to minimize suffering,and for gods sake if you kill the animal treat it with the respect it deserves by nourishing your self or others don't kill it for your fun if you do that karma will make you pay for taking that life or allowing it to suffer for no reason


----------

